# Gorrilla/Promark winches??



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you heard of Gorrilla winches (formerly Promark)? I have been looking at some of them online. I am looking at buying a winch for the wheeler. I really only need it for a snow plow. Thats why I'm not looking at the warns. I would probably use it once in a while in the field, but that would be a secondary and emergency purpose only.

What if any are your opinions? I'm thinking about one of these.

http://www.gorillawinches.com/atv-w...orilla-2500lb-trail-series-atv-winch-new.html

http://www.gorillawinches.com/atv-w...w-gorilla-2500lb-xt-series-atv-utv-winch.html


----------

